# Lotion Bottles



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

I am looking to find some nice looking lotion bottles. does any one know of any good suppliers? I would like to have some clear bottles with the black dispencer top. I am trying to get more professional looking. Any ideas? 

Mary Lou


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

www.bayousome.com


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I get mine from Scent Works.
Becky


----------



## tioga13 (Apr 4, 2008)

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------

